# échanger fichier par ethernet entre 2 OSX ?



## zarathoustra (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie de connecter deux mac osx via un cable ethernet pour échanger des gros fichiers (supérieurs à 50go). Pour etre précis, les deux mac osx sont : 10.5.8 (en imac) avec 10.6.8 (en MBP). Je ne cherche pas une config exceptionnelle, en général je fais passer ca par le dossier public et vroum vroum ca roule.

normalement, j'y arrive
mais là, (les deux macs sont connectés par ethernet)
- le mbp et l'imac se voient mutuellement dans la barre de finder
- depuis l'imac, j'ai accès au public folder du mbp
=> je peux glisser vers sa drop box
-PROBLEME : depuis le MBP, je vois l'ordinateur imac mais quand je clique dessus je vois marqué "not connected"....

savez vous pourquoi? Comment puis je résoudre cette mauvaise réglage?

merci pour votre aide

Zarathoustra

ps : dans le imac, dans préférences/partage : j'ai activé partage de fichiers 
ensuite dans partage de fichiers, la session (administrateur) de laquelle j'ai fait partir les fichiers est référencé dans les dossiers à partagé et le bon utilisateur est en lecture / ecriture....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

 essaye de "connecter" l'iMac depuis le MBP

- clic droit sur l'icône du Finder
- "se connecter au serveur"
- saisis le nom ou l'IP de l'iMac

Je suppose que tu connais, mais bon....

(le fait d'avoir activé le partage et de voir 1 ordi dans le Finder de l'autre ne suffit pas pour dire qu'ils sont en réseau : il faut encore les "connecter" l'un à l'autre)

Quand on a fait une fois des échanges entre les 2 Macs dans une certaine configuration de réseau, ça ne veut pas dire que l'échange sera possible si on essaye dans une AUTRE configuration de réseau (il faudra repasser par "se connecter au serveur")

Par exemple ici, sur mon MBP, "iMac de Marie-Odile" et 192.168.1.9 sont le même iMac.
Mais le partage a été fait avec cet ordi dans 2 configurations de réseau différentes, une fois en faisant "se connecter au serveur" et en saisissant l'adresse IP, une autre fois dans un autre config réseau et en déclarant le nom.
Résultat : le même ordinateur peut apparaitre DEUX fois dans le Finder, sous ses 2 noms différents.

Si je me connecte à l'iMac alors qu'il n'a pas l'IP .1.9, j'aurai dans le Finder :
- iMac de Marie-Odile : connecté, accessible
- 192.168.1.9 : déconnecté (logique, puisque ce n'est PLUS son IP)


----------



## zarathoustra (31 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> essaye de "connecter" l'iMac depuis le MBP


=> tu veux dire connecter l'ethernet sur le MBP ps sur l'imac?
si oui, je l'ai fait.



Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> essaye de "connecter" l'iMac depuis le MBP






Renaud31 a dit:


> - clic droit sur l'icône du Finder
> - "se connecter au serveur"
> - saisis le nom ou l'IP de l'iMac


=>oui, ca marche nickel, merci. 
_(pour ceux qui sont perdus sur l'ip, allez dans préférences/reseau:ethernet)
_



Renaud31 a dit:


> (le fait d'avoir activé le partage et de voir 1 ordi dans le Finder de l'autre ne suffit pas pour dire qu'ils sont en réseau : il faut encore les "connecter" l'un à l'autre)


tres instructif
je pensais que sur les mac c'est "intuitif" l'échange de mac à mac....
(meme pour entre un leopard et un lion par ex)



Renaud31 a dit:


> un autre config réseau et en déclarant le nom.


=> ca ne marche pas quand je fais la déclaration de nom. c'est parce qu'il y a un leopard et un SL?

Et sur l'imac je me connecte par le mbp via une session de l'imac?

Merci pour tes conseil précieux en tout cas.



Zarathoustra


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Quand je dis "connecter" entre guillemets, c'est réaliser la "mise en réseau" dans le sens logique du terme entre les 2 ordis, la connexion physique étant le câble.

Heureusement qu'un ordi ne donne pas accès au contenu de l'autre sans avoir obtenu l'autorisation !! 

Pour te connecter à l'iMac depuis le mbp, tu dois demander la connexion et rentrer comme identifiant et mot de passe :

- soit ceux de l'admin de l' iMac
- soit ceux d'un utilisateur à qui tu as donné les droits d'accès dans Préf. système / Partage, dans l'iMac.

Pour faire la connexion par le nom de l'iMac, il faut que tu connaisses son *VRAI* nom de partage.
Tu le trouveras ici : Préférences système / Réseau / Partage / Avancé / Onglet WINS

Et saisir afp://nomdumac

Tu peux modifier le nom de partage de l'Imac :
Préférences système / Partage / Nom de l'ordinateur / modifier


----------



## zarathoustra (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour Renaud 31,



Renaud31 a dit:


> Heureusement qu'un ordi ne donne pas accès au contenu de l'autre sans avoir obtenu l'autorisation !!


Tu es sur qu'il n'y a rien à paramétrer sur le macOSX pour pas que si l'on branche l'ethernet on puisse avoir accès à des données sur le disque dur?



Renaud31 a dit:


> - soit ceux de l'admin de l' iMac


ou ceux des admins (s'il y en a plusieurs?)



Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour faire la connexion par le nom de l'iMac, il faut que tu connaisses son *VRAI* nom de partage.


j'ai trouvé ca comme nom et c'est imac-de-xxxx-xxxxxxxxx.local
c'est normal le . local?

=> un des avantages, est ce que ca serait possible que lorsque l'on on déplace les 2 macs dans un autre réseau (donc ip différente), il pourraient échanger encore es gros fichiers? 



Renaud31 a dit:


> Quand je dis "connecter" entre guillemets, c'est réaliser la "mise en réseau" dans le sens logique du terme entre les 2 ordis, la connexion physique étant le câble.


Est ce que l'on peut mettre en réseau deux macs (ou les "connecter juste  pour échanger des fichiers) 
- sans utliser de cable (wireless , lol)?
- sans bluetooth, car echanger des gros fichiers avec ca c'est trop lent.

*Est ce que tu penses que l'on peut utiliser la fonction wifi pour ca? ou bien existe une application?
*
Encore tout cas, merci pour tes conseils appropriés et astucieux.

Zarathoustra.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 je n'ai jamais connecté directement 2 Macs par câble Ethernet.

En revanche, je m'occupe de réseaux (Mac/Mac ou mixtes Mac/Pc, domestiques et petites entreprises) dans lesquels j'ai des Mac connectés par câble sur switch Ethernet.
Le switch étant relié à un routeur.
(ce qui veut dire que, au cas où ils n'auraient pas d'IP fixe, il ont au moins une IP attribuée par un routeur)

Attention je ne suis pas un professionnel, je fais ça en amateur.
J'ai des connaissances limitées, et je le sais.

J'essaye de répondre point par point :

1) Si tu mets 2 Mac sur un réseau, il se "voient" mais ne donnent pas accès à autre chose que le dossier "partagé"
- pour partager des données de Mac à Mac, il faut :
- activer le partage de fichiers
- connecter un ordi à l'autre comme déjà dit (procédure...)

2)le nom du Mac : je n'ai jamais saisi le ".local" mais seulement ce qui est devant le point.

3)l'accès aux données est possible pour les utilisateurs qui apparaissent à droite dans la fenêtre de configuration du partage.
En général par défaut il y a :
- le titulaire de la session, avec droits lecture/écriture 
- staff, lecture seulement
- Tous, lecture seulement

Ces droits peuvent être différents selon le type de dossier/fichier.
(fais des essais en rajoutant dans la colonne de gauche et en observant les droits à droite)

Tu peux ajouter un utilisateur ("+") et choisir un compte existant, ou en créer un nouveau.
Tu peux modifier les droits des utilisateurs déjà affichés.

4) le partage entre 2 ordis ne dépend pas du fait que tu sois en Ethernet ou wifi, seul le débit de données varie.
J'ai un réseau où il y a 1 iMac Ethernet et un autre en wifi.

5) quand tu parles d'application, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire...

6) si vraiment il ne s'agit "QUE" de configurer du partage entre 2 Mac, je peux donner un coup de main en direct via iChat ou Skype.


----------



## zarathoustra (1 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je n'ai jamais connecté directement 2 Macs par câble Ethernet.


je viens de le faire, et tout sest déroulé selon tes instructions.


Renaud31 a dit:


> En revanche, je m'occupe de réseaux (Mac/Mac ou mixtes Mac/Pc, domestiques et petites entreprises) dans lesquels j'ai des Mac connectés par câble sur switch Ethernet.
> Le switch étant relié à un routeur.
> (ce qui veut dire que, au cas où ils n'auraient pas d'IP fixe, il ont au moins une IP attribuée par un routeur)


lip attribuée par routeur, cest ce qui ta fait choisir de relier un switch à un routeur ? (car, à moins que je ne me trompe, le swith ethernet seul ne suffirait il pas ?


Renaud31 a dit:


> Attention je ne suis pas un professionnel, je fais ça en amateur.
> J'ai des connaissances limitées, et je le sais.


et ton expérience est fort intéressante aussi !



Renaud31 a dit:


> J'essaye de répondre point par point :
> 
> 1) pour partager des données de Mac à Mac, il faut :
> - activer le partage de fichiers
> - connecter un ordi à l'autre comme déjà dit (procédure...)


nickel


Renaud31 a dit:


> 2)le nom du Mac : je n'ai jamais saisi le ".local" mais seulement ce qui est devant le point.


=> ici chez moi, le .local était nécessaire.


Renaud31 a dit:


> 3)l'accès aux données est possible pour les utilisateurs qui apparaissent à droite dans la fenêtre de configuration du partage.


Dans cette fenètre on peut gérer / accéder aux utilisateurs selon les fichiers
Mais ou est la console générale pour gérer tous les utilisateurs du réseaux, avec leur droit ?


Renaud31 a dit:


> 4) le partage entre 2 ordis ne dépend pas du fait que tu sois en Ethernet ou wifi, seul le débit de données varie.


Et si tu as juste deux macs avec le wifi activé (mais connecté a aucun réseau), tu peux les faire communiquer également ?



Renaud31 a dit:


> 5) quand tu parles d'application, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire...


je voulais parler dun soft qui permettrait de faire communiquer deux macs par wifi (un peu comme par blutooh si tu veux). Ca rejoint ce que jécrivais pour le 4 juste au dessus.
Une sorte dapplication qui te permet de voir un autre mac en wifi et déchanger des fichiers avec lui , sans passer par un réseau.
Je suis plus clair ou pas encore ?


Renaud31 a dit:


> 6) si vraiment il ne s'agit "QUE" de configurer du partage entre 2 Mac, je peux donner un coup de main en direct via iChat ou Skype.



Pourquoi pas, mais ton temps est précieux aussi !

Merci en tout cas pour tous tes infos pratiques et enrichissantes.

Cdlt,

Zarathoustra.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

Le switch est relié à un routeur parce que ce sont des réseaux "classiques", avec accès Internet, imprimantes, etc...

Je n'ai jamais fait l'expérience de relier 2 Macs par un switch non relié à un routeur.
Le switch n'est pas un routeur donc ne peut pas attribuer d'IP.
A priori, 2 Mac sur un switch non relié à un routeur, c'est comme 2 Macs reliés directement.

Je ne connais pas de "console générale", tous se gère depuis la fenêtre partage de Préférences système.

Si tu as 2 Macs seuls en wifi, oui tu peux les mettre en réseau : pour faire ça tu cliques sur l'icône Airport, "créer un réseau".
L'ordi se voit attribuer un nom, un canal par défaut que tu peux modifier, un mot de passe ou non (fais des essais, tu vas voir).

Tu vas sur le 2ème Mac, tu actives Airport, et oh miracle tu vois dans la liste des réseaux le nom du premier ordi...
Tu t'y connectes...
La suite relève des règles de partage comme déjà dit.

Ca peut aussi servir à donner accès à Internet à des iDevices, depuis un Mac connecté en Ethernet: tu actives le "partage Internet" dans le partage, tu crées un réseau wifi sur le Mac, et Internet est dispo pour les Devices (ou un autre Mac...)
(avec mon PC sous Vista je n'ai jamais réussi à me connecter à mon Mac par cette méthode, je ne sais pas si c'est possible)


----------



## zarathoustra (1 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Le switch est relié à un routeur parce que ce sont des réseaux "classiques", avec accès Internet, imprimantes, etc...
> 
> Je n'ai jamais fait l'expérience de relier 2 Macs par un switch non relié à un routeur.
> Le switch n'est pas un routeur donc ne peut pas attribuer d'IP.
> ...


ok



Renaud31 a dit:


> Si tu as 2 Macs seuls en wifi, oui tu peux les mettre en réseau : pour faire ça tu cliques sur l'icône Airport, "créer un réseau".
> L'ordi se voit attribuer un nom, un canal par défaut que tu peux modifier, un mot de passe ou non (fais des essais, tu vas voir).


j'ai fait des essais, ca marche tres bien



Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu vas sur le 2ème Mac, tu actives Airport, et oh miracle tu vois dans la liste des réseaux le nom du premier ordi...
> Tu t'y connectes...
> La suite relève des règles de partage comme déjà dit.
> ca marche tres bien, en effet
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

Non, un Mac connecté à la Box par wifi ne peut pas "redonner" à un autre appareil.

Ca, c'est la fonction "répéteur".

Il faut effectivement qu'il soit connecté en Ethernet à la Box (câble direct ou CPL), ensuite dans le partage Internet il faut choisir :

- partager votre connexion depuis : Ethernet
- vers : Airport

Plus haut tu as demandé si le partage est conservé si on déplace les ordis vers un autre réseau.
Si le partage a été bâti avec les noms des ordis et non les IP, oui.

Et l'échange de gros fichiers ne pose aucun problème : 2 ordis en partage, c'est comme 2 DD dans le même ordi...
(au débit près, évidemment).


----------



## zarathoustra (3 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Non, un Mac connecté à la Box par wifi ne peut pas "redonner" à un autre appareil.
> 
> Ca, c'est la fonction "répéteur".


Tu ne penses pas qu'1 mac peut ne pas être répéteur par ethernet (recevoir en wifi la connexion internet et la redonner par ethernet)?



Renaud31 a dit:


> Plus haut tu as demandé si le partage est conservé si on déplace les ordis vers un autre réseau.
> Si le partage a été bâti avec les noms des ordis et non les IP, oui.



Ca c'est très pratique, c cool.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

Le mac peut donner Internet depuis Ethernet vers wifi, ou l'inverse.

Mais il ne peut pas faire WIFI - WIFI (fonction répéteur wifi)


----------



## zarathoustra (4 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Le mac peut donner Internet depuis Ethernet vers wifi, ou l'inverse.
> 
> Mais il ne peut pas faire WIFI - WIFI (fonction répéteur wifi)



Bonjour Renaud, 

Merci pour ces précieux conseils.

Quand tu dis que le mac ne peut pas faire "fonction répéteur wifi", penses tu que c'est possible en allant le travailler un peu?

Cdlt,

Zarathoustra.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 sincèrement, aucune idée !


----------



## zarathoustra (5 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> sincèrement, aucune idée !



Bon Renaud,

Si je trouve, 

alors je le posterai ici

Cdlt,

Zarathoustra.


----------

